# Duck Dynasty and A-E



## FUZO (Dec 21, 2013)

So who thinks the Robertsons will bail from A-E and go to a different network


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 21, 2013)

It could be possible if other networks let them get a little crazier and I'm sure the money may be right


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 21, 2013)

Duck Dynasty IS A&E. IMO this is a media scandal.. He crossed the line-- no doubt, but Freedom Of Speech has nothing to do with anything. You can't say scriptures out of the bible and bash gays and blacks then pretend there will be no Freedom Of Speech pushback from the gay community! I mean did anyone think A&E didn't know this guy was a bigot? Plus.. We don't know WTF the contract dictates regarding these type of statements-- even if they were quoted from the bible. Besides, who gives a fuck? I have better things to do with my family than to get caught up in the myriad of BS!!!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2013)

FUZO said:


> So who thinks the Robertsons will bail from A-E and go to a different network



Congratulations on being led by the nose to a non-issue created by the media.  There are far more important things going on than a tv show.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 21, 2013)

Are we really using an elderly reality show star made famous for his lack of class as our moral compass nowadays?  He's a Bible belt southern grandpa; we really shouldn't be that shocked that he's anti gay.  If he were the leader of LGBT or the president of the US then it might rustel a few of my jimmies, but he has the right to free speech and to have the very opinion I would expect him to have.  Current status: no jimmies rustlled.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 21, 2013)

a&e executives are dumb .all they had to do is put out a statement saying they don't agree with his views. now they backed themselves into a corner, morons.  I hope they do leave a&e and find another network.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 21, 2013)

The best part of all of it, is those who supposedly want tolerance for all are using nothing but derogatory words about Phil.


----------



## Bigjay73 (Dec 21, 2013)

They made their money off of calls and hunting gear. The people who buy their goods will continue to buy their goods. Losing the show wouldn't cost them a dime.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry, but that classless phuqer isn't a celebrity. And phuq a&e for trying to pass him of as such...








perverted form of reality if you ask me !


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2013)

no one has said boo about him saying by 20 a woman is too old to marry... that you need to get em at 15 or 16. the guy is funny and has an old southern man's mindset. no big shock, nothing to see but you can't blame a&e for distancing themselves... also there's this

Pumping Irony: "Duck Dynasty" Creator Scott Gurney Starred in "The Fluffer" - World of Wonder

the creator of duck dynasty was the star of Fluffer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of48byzA9do


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyqJl2DZHu4


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2013)

.


Like the show or not, you gotta admit this guy makes valid points. 

Duck Dynasty Is Fake! - YouTube


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2013)

"Land of gullible retards"  I love it!  It's so true.


----------



## irish1987 (Dec 22, 2013)

Personally as a guy thats been a duck hunter for over 15yrs I fucking hate that show.  Ppl constantly ask me when im out puttin gas in my duck boat at 5 a.m. " hey I bet u like duck dynasty?"  
No I hate that show and anyone that watches it. Now stop staring and dont talk to me.  Their old show on the outdoor channel that they actually hunted ducks on wasnt bad.  Now we get guys who think that cause they've watched duck dynasty they know how to duck hunt and all they do is get in the damn way

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2013)

Why does anyone care what this dude thinks or what is happening wrt it?  He's entitled to his opinion and if his employer feels his opinion doesn't meet their standard it's their right to do whatever.  IMO, the problem isn't that he voiced his opinion, it's that most people watch too much TV and idolize people they shouldn't.


----------



## troubador (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm starting a Duck Dynasty church and you're all welcome to join...except the faggots. People need to accept the teachings of Duck Dynasty and recognize Phil Robertson as their lord and savoir. The communist media has crucified Phil but the prophecy of Willie states he will be resurrected. The first 20 in the door will receive a free Duck Dynasty brand summer sausage. Please, don't stick your complimentary summer sausage it in another man's anus. Phil bless you.


----------



## FUZO (Dec 23, 2013)

nice photo shop pictures


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 23, 2013)

I am pissed off because how will i live with out watching Si every week. 

When it comes down to it, it is reality TV not a hunting show, its corny as shit, but funny non the less. I would rather spend my night watching an hour of this then watch other shows like honey boo boo, 16 and prego, and ect. Its just a cool show to put on before bed and fall asleep after. One of my fav shows and I dont watch that much TV. I dont watch it to learn how to shoot or hunt. I watch it to see whats going to come out of SI's mouth next. 

he may have been out of context with what he said, but i laughed my ass off. The shitty part is you take any liberal celebrity that talks about being pro gay and supports gay rights they would never lose there show or job. You take the opposite and now they are a hateful bigot. Everyone has the right to their own opinion in life period. If he was conducting a violent protest or encouraging violence on homosexuals then there is a problem, but I have a few friends that are gay lesbians that though that shit was funny. People are just to uptight.


----------



## troubador (Dec 23, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> You take the opposite and now they are a hateful bigot.



The opposite of a hateful bigot is not a hateful bigot so yeah it makes that someone promoting the opposite of something perceived as bigoted isn't going to lose their job.


----------



## LAM (Dec 23, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> Why does anyone care what this dude thinks or what is happening wrt it?  He's entitled to his opinion and if his employer feels his opinion doesn't meet their standard it's their right to do whatever.  IMO, the problem isn't that he voiced his opinion, it's that most people watch too much TV and idolize people they shouldn't.



when you are wealthy in the US AND on tv, you are put up on a pedestal and deemed to be better than those that are not.  It's a perfect example of how worshiping wealth has destroyed our society here.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuck the duck dynasty people for being dumb redneck hillbillies, and for dumming down TV more than it already is. 
Fuck homos and white nights for giving a fuck what redneck hillbilly trash have to say about them. If you don't like it, then don't fucking watch it. 
Fuck A & E for giving a fuck what homos and white knights think about the remarks made by dumb red neck hillbilly trash on their stupid fucking TV show, since homos aren't the target demographic for that stupid fucking show anyway. 

The Robertsons aren't role models. They aren't public leaders. Their are reality TV trash. Anybody who gives a fuck what they say should be publicly beaten for lowing the collective IQ of the human species.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, and one other thing. If you watch Duck Dynasty, you are gayer than a a faggot.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^ 

I actually like that rant.


Well done sir.


----------



## FUZO (Dec 24, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Congratulations on being led by the nose to a non-issue created by the media.  There are far more important things going on than a tv show.




You mean stuff like that Cunt president health care that Fuks everyone that kind of stuff.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 25, 2013)

my guess is that the people who watch that show are either in full agreement with him or aren't surprised at all with his statements.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 25, 2013)

FUZO said:


> You mean stuff like that Cunt president health care that Fuks everyone that kind of stuff.



While you were sleeping, congress extended the president's power to indefinitely detain US citizens without due process.  While you were more worried about your favorite TV show your rights were getting murdered.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Dec 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>




This is where every one that is a non christian has it twisted up. The issue is not helping the poor that we are against its enabling them and not helping them. Tell me how successful welfare has been to help the poor get out of being poor? Tell me how many of them have left the lower class and is no longer dependant on the gov't? The current welfare system only puts them in a place where it is impossible to climb out of and enables them to stay in that system or class. Enlighten me how a mother of 6 that is unemployeed can make 7,500 $ a month and have no intentions to better her life and setting her children up to the same path? I have said this before many times how my step father works in juvinille probation and its sad when he sees a mother of 6 with 6 different baby daddies and more then half her kids have felonies by the age of 11. The liberals depend on the poor for votes, they have no desire to help them get out of their current situation. The more they are dependant on the gov't the more votes are going to be generated by the liberals. 

Please tell me what policies liberals have put in place that ACTUALLY help the poor because i will tell you this it is not healthcare. What has Obama done to improve the lives of the poor? After how many years are we still a nation with an unemployeement issue? With wage issues? What has he done? Both liberals and conservatives none of them are out for anything but them selves with politics.

Conservatives never condemned birth control they just do not believe its the gov't responsibility to pay for it for people and abortion is not birthcontrol. If your man enough to have sex then your man enough to take care of a child. Its called responsibility. Now if your raped or your life is in danger thats two different things.


----------



## troubador (Dec 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>




What verse did Jesus say to pass legislation regarding helping the poor, sick and elderly?


----------



## troubador (Dec 26, 2013)

He has risen!





Phil Robertson Will Return To 'Duck Dynasty' Episodes In January


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2013)

KelJu said:


> The Robertsons aren't role models.



Why not?  They are self made millionaires doing something they love.  They have intact marriages and none are on welfare.  They care for their kids, don't cuss or drink.  How is that not a role model?  I guess we should idolize thug basketball players or narcissistic celebrities who cheat on their wives.  There are a lot of people I disagree with that are role models.


----------



## LAM (Dec 26, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> The current welfare system only puts them in a place where it is impossible to climb out of and enables them to stay in that system or class.



maybe you should try reading one of the annual Poverty Reports that the Census puts out.  It talks in detail about how families on the borderline fall in and out of poverty depending on the economy.  

But like a typical right winger you neglect to talk about the CAUSES of poverty, like deregulation, a massive financial sector, and the liberalization of labor.  Poverty can never been solved when every single thing is done to increase it.  Economics isn't a zero sum game, where do you think all that wealth the top .1% has came from?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2013)

patriarch Phil Robertson will return to work on A&E's reality show despite his comments about gay immorality, the channel said Friday, reversing its decision to suspend him after facing a boycott backlash.


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 27, 2013)

it would be funny if one of that guys kids turned out to be gay ............ just saying


----------



## exerciseordie (Dec 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> it would be funny if one of that guys kids turned out to be gay ............ just saying



I actually had a buddy back in the day who (due to religion) was against gay relationships. His son turned out to be gay and came out. All he told him is "look I still love you and you can still stay here (as the kid said he knew he would make him leave) the only thing I ask is that you not do any sexual things with another guy in my house" the kid stood up his end of the deal and moved out when it came time. To this day I believe they are still extremely close. Oh and to be fair the guy didn't let any of his kids do sexual stuff in his house because of pre marital religious beliefs. I know he doesn't agree with what his son does, but its still his son and he still loves him.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 27, 2013)

ok, i've been under a rock lately and have not been up to speed on current events. What exactly did this guy say that has the gay communities panties in a bunch? He doesn't agree with homosexuality? big fucking deal, half the US doesn't agree with homosexuality. 

It's funny as hell when people try and show the bible doesn't say anything about homosexuality. it doesn't have to say the word homosexuality. It speaks against all sexual perversions. including premarital sex. 

Our culture has accepted two huge lies.  The first is that if you disagree with someone?s lifestyle, you must fear them or hate them.  The second is that to love someone means you agree with everything they believe or do.  Both are nonsense. You don?t have to compromise convictions to be compassionate. Tolerance is not the same thing as acceptance, and acceptance is not the same thing as an endorsement. Not agreeing with gay marriage does not make one a bigot. only retards and fuck ups would try and make that connection. I'm not a homophobe because i dont agree with gay marriage.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 28, 2013)

People worry about who marries whom and who says what about it when there are more important things to worry about.  NDAA being extended, for example.  Let's not forget the Canary Islands, either.  Canary islands struck by huge earthquake / Sunday World 

Things that will destroy our freedoms and can possibly destroy part of the Eastern seaboard.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 28, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> People worry about who marries whom and who says what about it when there are more important things to worry about.  NDAA being extended, for example.  Let's not forget the Canary Islands, either.  Canary islands struck by huge earthquake / Sunday World
> 
> Things that will destroy our freedoms and can possibly destroy part of the Eastern seaboard.



Not to mention the giant python Bali island risk.

Python strangles guard at luxury hotel / Sunday World


----------



## KelJu (Dec 28, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> I actually had a buddy back in the day who (due to religion) was against gay relationships. His son turned out to be gay and came out. All he told him is "look I still love you and you can still stay here (as the kid said he knew he would make him leave) the only thing I ask is that you not do any sexual things with another guy in my house" the kid stood up his end of the deal and moved out when it came time. To this day I believe they are still extremely close. Oh and to be fair the guy didn't let any of his kids do sexual stuff in his house because of pre marital religious beliefs. I know he doesn't agree with what his son does, but its still his son and he still loves him.




Sounds like an awesome father to me. On the other hand, how would a gay child feel to hear people saying that love between consenting adults of the same sex is the same as fucking the pet dog up the ass. I hope that isn't the kind of thinking that the youth of today grow up with.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 28, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Sounds like an awesome father to me. On the other hand, how would a gay child feel to hear people saying that love between consenting adults of the same sex is the same as fucking the pet dog up the ass. I hope that isn't the kind of thinking that the youth of today grow up with.



That is the thinking kids are exposed to these days.  My wife and I have been very fortunate that our kids don't think that way, partly because we've taught them to be better persons than that.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 28, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Sounds like an awesome father to me. On the other hand, how would a gay child feel to hear people saying that love between consenting adults of the same sex is the same as fucking the pet dog up the ass. I hope that isn't the kind of thinking that the youth of today grow up with.



Who said that fucking a dude was the same as fucking a dog?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 28, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Not to mention the giant python Bali island risk.
> 
> Python strangles guard at luxury hotel / Sunday World



yet another place added on my list of "stay the fuck away from locations"


----------



## MDR (Dec 28, 2013)

You can find the article at GQ.com if anyone cares to read it.  Hardly a reader of GQ, but I admit the whole "controversy" made me curious.  Never seen the show, but the article was actually fairly well-written and entertaining, and I didn't think the author emphasized the controversial comments of Mr. Robertson.  I think the comparison to a street corner preacher the author makes in reference to Mr. Robertson was fairly accurate, and not meant to denigrate him in the least.  The man believes what he believes, and for a born-again white southern male from his generation with his life experience his comments weren't particularly shocking or even surprising.  Judging from it's popularity, I doubt all this will get in the way of the show and it's continued success.  It isn't as if Phil Robertson is trying to hide who he is from anyone.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 29, 2013)

surprises me more that out of all the ridiculous stuff in the bible one could argue about people seem to get outraged about someone quoting about homosexuality. Never heard of one bible beater trying to boycott seafood and the bible says dont eat shelfish. jus sayn


----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Who said that fucking a dude was the same as fucking a dog?




The fucking guy who's fucking remarks spawned this fucking thread. 

I got 3 fuckings to your two, woot!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 29, 2013)

The gotdamn patriarch of that clan stated homosexuality is the same as beastiality! And this turd frequently misquotes the bible as all these hollier than thou pious mutha phuqas do. 

And besides, this guy who invented a better duck call fools ducks into thinking there's some horny ducks over here that wanna have sex with them, then blows their heads damn off.

What a great guy!

This turd also said growing up before the civil rights movement took hold, he, with his own eyes, never seen the mistreatment of any black person, not once. So in his warped mind it never took place.

Because they made the best of their fucked up situation, and sang while they worked, he said they were happy!


----------



## Big Puppy (Dec 29, 2013)

so you are a vegan?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 29, 2013)

Who me ?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 29, 2013)

I never even knew anything about the show before all this hoop lah .    Still not even interested enough to watch one episide.


----------



## Big Puppy (Dec 29, 2013)

yes you. you dont approve of duck calls and killing ducks so you must be a member of peta


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 29, 2013)

Big Puppy said:


> yes you. you dont approve of duck calls and killing ducks so you must be a member of peta




??? No, I am no peta member.

Why would anyone who calls themselves a man want to kill something that isn't going to put up a fight, and call it sport?


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Not to mention the giant python Bali island risk.
> 
> Python strangles guard at luxury hotel / Sunday World



so the guy grabs a 15ft python by the head and tail and wraps it around his shoulders??..what did he think was gonna happen??..lol..


----------



## irish1987 (Dec 29, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> ??? No, I am no peta member.
> 
> Why would anyone who calls themselves a man want to kill something that isn't going to put up a fight, and call it sport?



Because its fuckin fun!  I spent 12 hours in the rain today in a duck blind slingin 3" #2 steel shot at ducks.  My favorite hunting season of all of them

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> ??? No, I am no peta member.
> 
> Why would anyone who calls themselves a man want to kill something that isn't going to put up a fight, and call it sport?



its better then that Camel killing thing somebody posted...


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

i dont buy the no alcohol thing on that show either...Uncle Si has got more then tea in that plastic cup...prob some purple drank he got from Lil Wayne i bet...


----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2013)

irish1987 said:


> Because its fuckin fun!  I spent 12 hours in the rain today in a duck blind slingin 3" #2 steel shot at ducks.  My favorite hunting season of all of them
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk



I am pro hunting. As a matter a fact, I think people who hunt for their meat are far more humane than people who buy their meat at a grocery store. However, to call it sport is dishonest. Fun, to some. Ethical, hell yes. Sport, no fucking way. 

Eating meat is natural. Had I had more time over the holidays, I would have loved to bag a doe or a spike to eat on for the next few months. With all of that said, I am still a firm believer in treating animals ethically, and I find no enjoyment in the killing of my food. It is simply a means to an end. I like apples too, but I don't get excited to go pick a fucking apple. 

"Oh fuck yeah, look at that big apple on that tree. I am going to pick the fuck out this apple! Hey hey, dude, how do you like my $200 name brand apple picking cloths. It's the new fuckyfuckywootwoot apple pattern. This is the real deal shit, yo. You aren't a real apple picker unless you have the fuckyfuckywootwoot pattern."


----------



## irish1987 (Dec 29, 2013)

That was funny as hell!  I get ur point and I only kill what I'll eat.  But I still enjoy the hunt even if I dont kill anything.  A deer stand or a duck blind/ boat or even the woods in turkey season is where im the most peaceful. That and in the gym.  It doesnt get any better for me

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 30, 2013)

irish1987 said:


> Because its fuckin fun!  I spent 12 hours in the rain today in a duck blind slingin 3" #2 steel shot at ducks.  My favorite hunting season of all of them
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk



Just a little history here. Way back in the day, yes, people had to hunt to live, they don't anymore, especially a gotdamn billionaire.

Now the native American used to hunt, kill eat every part of the animal, even the entrails and use the pelts for warmth. They used to pay homage to those animals and thanked the lord for putting those animals here for them to eat.

Fast forward a couple hundred years later, the white man appeared and damn near wiped these people of the face of the earth because they called them uncivilized and savages.

Now, those same men mount the heads of their kills on their walls as trophies, who's really the goddamn savages?

Were still phuquin savages, just snazzier dressers.


----------



## troubador (Dec 30, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Just a little history here. Way back in the day, yes, people had to hunt to live, they don't anymore, especially a gotdamn billionaire.
> 
> Now the native American used to hunt, kill eat every part of the animal, even the entrails and use the pelts for warmth. They used to pay homage to those animals and thanked the lord for putting those animals here for them to eat.
> 
> ...



This is a racist false dichotomy where you are equating men now to men 400-500 years ago based solely on race.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 30, 2013)

LAM said:


> maybe you should try reading one of the annual Poverty Reports that the Census puts out.  It talks in detail about how families on the borderline fall in and out of poverty depending on the economy.
> 
> But like a typical right winger you neglect to talk about the CAUSES of poverty, like deregulation, a massive financial sector, and the liberalization of labor.  Poverty can never been solved when every single thing is done to increase it.  Economics isn't a zero sum game, where do you think all that wealth the top .1% has came from?



tell me then how does the welfare system help get people out of poverty and i am far from a right winger, i do believe in welfare i do believing helping others beyond year self. I spend allot of free time with volunteer work, helping to employ homeless and getting them on their feet. I think my church as got more people out of poverty in my community then the government has. This has nothing to do with the .1% this has to do with the current welfare system. How does the welfare system actually help them become better people.

Let me ask you something LAM how often do you deal with the poverty on a daily basis? I am face to face with them EVERY day as a farmer and as a active member of my church. There is not ONE program that is not an entitlement program that does not allow them to milk off the system and find loop holes. There is not one system that holds them accountable. I laughed at my grandparents who are screaming liberals on Christmas because they are ALL about welfare and gov't assistance and they got mad at me because i missed our family party to volunteer at the worst apt complex to feed the homeless and inform them how our church is hiring jobs for 10$ an hour with no experience needed. 

Also its also funny how growing up i had to earn everything i had from my grandparents who are "liberals" If i borrowed 50 cents they made sure i paid it back, but they have NO issue with people collecting welfare spending it on shit they do not need.

LAM your caught up in the right vs left bull shit to much. 

I have NO issue with welfare however I have an issue with the current system that just fucks the poor in the ass and does not give them a chance to even get out a head. I am successful in life because my parents were STRICT financially and held me accountable for everything i did. My first car my dad bought me I had to pay him back and if i missed a payment i lost it for 2 months. You dont create strong responsible people from handouts and hugs. You create them by teaching them and showing them responsibility.

Like I said I am all for welfare so dont get that twisted up and call me a screaming conservative because I believe in the people, However I do not believe in free stuff that you did not work for. 

This also goes for the .1% you blab about every fucking post.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I am pro hunting. As a matter a fact, I think people who hunt for their meat are far more humane than people who buy their meat at a grocery store. However, to call it sport is dishonest. Fun, to some. Ethical, hell yes. Sport, no fucking way.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I bow hunt wild boars.    That's a fucking sport.   Those bastards will eat you.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 30, 2013)

troubador said:


> This is a racist false dichotomy where you are equating men now to men 400-500 years ago based solely on race.




A racist false dichotomy, my ass! That's the unadulterated truth and you know it!

Phuq outta here.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 30, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Just a little history here. Way back in the day, yes, people had to hunt to live, they don't anymore, especially a gotdamn billionaire.
> 
> Now the native American used to hunt, kill eat every part of the animal, even the entrails and use the pelts for warmth. They used to pay homage to those animals and thanked the lord for putting those animals here for them to eat.
> 
> ...



i hunt to get my freezer stocked with fresh meat and fish. I farm to keep my fridge stocked with fresh veggies and fruits. I cant stand the high prices of organic foods and the rip off it costs because of the hype of eating organic and a refuse to put hormones that do not say the words test or tren into my body. I don't hunt for fun, i target shoot for fun. I hunt to feed my house hold. I would rather them eat clean meat then meat that is heavily processed and probably coming form China now. 

I would say i only spend about 500$ a year to get enough meat for my wife and I to eat throughout the year and give some extras to my family. This includes fuel for my boat, hunting tags, and ect. We butcher all of our own meats. We actually just started to run our own cattle for meat as well. Just got 20 heads of cattle we are running on our property to raise for beef.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 30, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> KelJu said:
> 
> 
> > I am pro hunting. As a matter a fact, I think people who hunt for their meat are far more humane than people who buy their meat at a grocery store. However, to call it sport is dishonest. Fun, to some. Ethical, hell yes. Sport, no fucking way.
> ...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i hunt to get my freezer stocked with fresh meat and fish. I farm to keep my fridge stocked with fresh veggies and fruits. I cant stand the high prices of organic foods and the rip off it costs because of the hype of eating organic and a refuse to put hormones that do not say the words test or tren into my body. I don't hunt for fun, i target shoot for fun. I hunt to feed my house hold. I would rather them eat clean meat then meat that is heavily processed and probably coming form China now.
> 
> I would say i only spend about 500$ a year to get enough meat for my wife and I to eat throughout the year and give some extras to my family. This includes fuel for my boat, hunting tags, and ect. We butcher all of our own meats. We actually just started to run our own cattle for meat as well. Just got 20 heads of cattle we are running on our property to raise for beef.



I probably could've chosen to string together my thoughts a little better, but I really have no problem at all with hunting, and I didn't mean to offend anyone with my discription of a hunter. I just don't find pleasure in killing an animal with a high powered rifle with a scope. Sneedham says he hunts wild Boar with a bow, now I find a challenge in that and it gives the animal a 50 50 chance.


I just tried to convey that a man has to try and feel power so he shoots an innocent animal. But if that animal had his own weapon and fired back there wouldn't be anymore hunters, cause let me say 1st hand, when you are shooting at someone and they're shooting back at you, it isn't any fun at all. And this guy will never point the business end of a piece at anyone or anything ever again.

Unless they're breaking into my house and I have to protect my domicile and my wife.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 30, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I probably could've chosen to string together my thoughts a little better, but I really have no problem at all with hunting, and I didn't mean to offend anyone with my discription of a hunter. I just don't find pleasure in killing an animal with a high powered rifle with a scope. Sneedham says he hunts wild Boar with a bow, now I find a challenge in that and it gives the animal a 50 50 chance.
> 
> 
> I just tried to convey that a man has to try and feel power so he shoots an innocent animal. But if that animal had his own weapon and fired back there wouldn't be anymore hunters, cause let me say 1st hand, when you are shooting at someone and they're shooting back at you, it isn't any fun at all. And this guy will never point the business end of a piece at anyone or anything ever again.
> ...



no your fine with your opinion i respect it to. I just feel its more respectful for the animal to hunt and kill it then have it live in a farm fed field and caged. There is no right or wrong answer and I am not emotionless when i kill an animal. I actually repelled 50 ft once because the buck feel when he died and had to dress him on the side of the mountain to get him back up. We use every part of the deer, what ever we dont eat I get processed and feed to my dogs, such as the organs and ect. Best dog food ever. 

where i hunt though its allot harder then pointing and shooting. We trek on horse back for a day or two camp out and track them. There are parts of the mountains where there are dumb deer that are use to humans but to me thats not worth the hunt. I have to say though since i got into bodybuilding it is a freaking lot harder lol with less range of motion and shitty cardio. haha.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 30, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I probably could've chosen to string together my thoughts a little better, but I really have no problem at all with hunting, and I didn't mean to offend anyone with my discription of a hunter. I just don't find pleasure in killing an animal with a high powered rifle with a scope. Sneedham says he hunts wild Boar with a bow, now I find a challenge in that and it gives the animal a 50 50 chance.
> 
> 
> I just tried to convey that a man has to try and feel power so he shoots an innocent animal. But if that animal had his own weapon and fired back there wouldn't be anymore hunters, cause let me say 1st hand, when you are shooting at someone and they're shooting back at you, it isn't any fun at all. And this guy will never point the business end of a piece at anyone or anything ever again.
> ...



Sorry iron I do not believe I said that...just clarifying....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 30, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Sorry iron I do not believe I said that...just clarifying....
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Sorry sneedham, it was hoyle I was trying to remember.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 30, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Sorry sneedham, it was hoyle I was trying to remember.



No problem iron....please continue....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 30, 2013)

KelJu said:


> The fucking guy who's fucking remarks spawned this fucking thread.
> 
> I got 3 fuckings to your two, woot!



Care to show me where he said that? I went and read the article and he said to him a vagina is better than a butt. Seems a little crass, but fundamentally true from my experience.


----------

